
Show HN: Interactive Photography Lessons - nspeller
https://www.courserock.com/photography/intro/
======
asiojosh
I love the way the quiz questions add more info and sort of unite concepts
into ideas that people can use. I agree that the coins are a little much.

I think you could explain a little more the benefits of RAW, and the benefits
of smartphones editing photos automatically. It's hard to put my finger on it
since I'm a photographer so I can fill in whatever blanks there are.. but it
feels like it's missing a little bit of information. Maybe there's a link that
takes you to a tutorial for disabling destructive auto-contrast and saturation
on DSLRs?

Maybe there's a way to show what resolution really means? It seems trivial but
people don't know what resolution is, or pixel count. They don't know what
compression is. Ken Rockwell has really great detail—if you could capture that
in this nice course format, that could be useful.

Keep up the good work!

------
nspeller
Hi, I'm the guy making this course. A little more about this project: I'm
looking to help people who know almost nothing about photography. Maybe
they've only taken photos with their smartphone, or maybe they own a DSLR but
never really learned to use it.

My goal was to create an interactive course to "show them what they're
missing" and what they can do with photography at a very high level. In later
lessons I'll dive deeper into the each of the topics briefly covered in this
first lesson.

I'd love any feedback you might have on my first lesson! Is it engaging? Do
you know people who would benefit from this? If you were starting over in
photography do you think this would be a good beginner approach? Thanks in
advance!

------
lecarore
I've had a look, it's pretty great stuff. The gamification is a nice plus (the
quizz at least, i'm not sure about the "coins" thing ^^). I guess generating
content is for this is quite time consuming, but it's a nice goal. I'm not
sure if there's a lot of similar websites on the internet, do you have some
serious concurrence ? You could post it on the photography stackexchange site
(probably in the meta) to ask for some help. I once made a small answer on the
role of a beauty dish ([https://is.gd/VHkS7t](https://is.gd/VHkS7t)) and could
help you on the lighting topic.

I'd suggest avoiding the "before / after" js thingy for the zoom pictures.
Everybody knows what zoom does, and the sliding system only makes sense to me
when showing variations of the same image.

Make sure to make it ready for internationalization also :)

